

Mixbook recruiter spams DHH for Sr. Rails role - hongquan
https://twitter.com/#!/dhh/status/175658131429400576
This guy wins! I'm sure everyone on HN gets these clueless recruiter emails, but DHH always puts these idiots on blast. That's the only way it'll stop them from doing it.
======
tzaman
While I think DHH is a very good developer and conributed a lot to the
community (more than majority of us ever will), I still think he's becoming a
web diva. Richard Stallman is getting company :)

